# New here:  Converting Tree Tops Gat. TN to RCI Points



## Speed Demon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi all, new here.  I used the same screen name from all the automobile forums that I'm on, so that's where that came from.

Here's my question.  

I've inherited a 2 bedroom, week 20 flex week unit at Tree Tops resort in Gatlinburg, TN.  Currently I'm not an RCI member.  I've been paying the maintenance fee for a a couple years now and never used the time share.  I'm in the process of have the timeshare deeded in my name (it was my parents).  I'd like to convert it to points to make if more flexible and usuable for me since I never go anywhere for a full week.

I was given a phone number by the people at the Tree Tops resort of who to call to convert, I believe it was someone local to Tree Tops or in TN.  I'm sure this was a total sales pitch but here's what I was told:
Since the unit was an "original owner unit" I would be grandfathered in at the conversion to points fee of $2995 + $199 fee to join RCI.  With 50% up front they would offer interest free financing to pay the remainder off for one year.  I also still have to pay my $440 maint. fee for this year.

If I book something before the end of this month (Jan.) then I can use or roll over points from 08'.  They tell me my unit is worth 50,300 points.

Are there other vendors that will convert for less?  I haven't even asked this guy yet if their conversion price was negoitiable.  Is the 50k points really worth much?  I was told that if I wasn't "grandfathered" in as an original owner then the conversion price would be $5k.  Also I asked how much would it cost to buy this particular timeshare at Tree Tops if I wanted to start from scratch and he said roughly $23k.

I know there are other post on like similar to this, I fairly new to timeshares and don't want to get screwed.

Any input or suggestions would be great.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## neash (Jan 7, 2009)

As far as I know, conversion to Points has to happen through the resort, and though it costs them very little to actually convert it in RCI, they can charge their weeks owners whatever they like. $3000 sounds like a ridiculous amount of money.
If you hang around here and read all the older threads about buying into RCI points cheap, you will see that you would be way better off, buying a new RCI Points package. As for the existing week that you own, you can either keep it as is, or get rid of it. You could learn to make the best use of it, and enjoy it.

RCI has the Points for deposit(PFD) program, where if you are already a Points member, you can deposit your week in the points program and get the equivalent number of points. But I do not think your resort will qualify for PFD because it has already converted to points. Only weeks resorts qualify for PFD


----------



## gorevs9 (Jan 7, 2009)

Speed Demon said:


> Is the 50k points really worth much?


It depends on how you want to use the points.  If you are looking to book 2 BR units in Gold Crown resorts during the peak season, you may find availabilities are limited.  

Staying in 1 BR units, off season, non-Gold Crown resorts, or stays of less than 7 days will stretch the 50K points.  Some people like the short-notice instant exchanges of 9000 points or less.  I get approx 60,000 points/year which is sufficient for my needs (1-2 vacations/year), but then there are only two of us so I can get by with a 1 BR unit.

Check out the online RCI directory (rci.com).  For the RCI Points resort listings there is a link to the Points grid for that specific resort.  Spend some time looking at point values for different places you may want to go.  Only then can you determine how many points you need.

$3K is outrageous to pay for conversion (another money maker for the resort) and most people would suggest buying a different points TS.  But, buying another TS now means you own two units with two MFs.  IMO only you can decide what's right for your budget.


----------



## eschjw (Jan 7, 2009)

neash said:


> If you hang around here and read all the older threads about buying into RCI points cheap, you will see that you would be way better off, buying a new RCI Points package.



I agree. Save yourself a ton of money and buy a resale RCI points package for a lot less if you really want to get into points. If you do buy a points package, you could exchange your Tree Tops week in RCI weeks. I own at a related resort (Oakmont) and can tell you that $2995 is the every day conversion fee that they will be more than happy to take from you. RCI charges them less than $300 for this conversion. Before you do anything, you should get educated and TUG is a great place to start.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 7, 2009)

Most TS have gotten so cheap ( other than the hotel branded TSs)  that IMHO, it makes no sense to pay $3000 to convert your TS, upgrade your TS, or do anything else with your TS which means paying the developer/ resort extra money. 

DO NOT DO THIS!!.

If you want RCI points, buy a TS which is already converted and pay <$500. 

Sell your TS if you're not planning on using it OR trade your TS in RCI weeks to go where you want to go.  BUT do not pay the developer $3000 to convert to points when it cost the resort $299 to convert you to points. (the extra $2700 is pure profit for the resort)


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 7, 2009)

We own a floating 2 bedroom unit at Tree Tops and I have had pretty good luck exchanging with II.  


"Owners of a flex or floating week are not locked in to the same unit and week each year.  Flex week owners must request a week for each calendar year, unless the owner is a member of RCI Points.  Owners of flex time may request any week in the flex time periods:  1-21 (January-May), 36-39 (September) and 44-52 (November-December).  Flex week inventory opens for reservations one year in advance."

http://www.treemontresorts.com/


----------



## Speed Demon (Jan 7, 2009)

Great info.   Thanks for the help.  I got the 30 minutes sales pitch today when I asked them about a better price for converting.  They stated that RCI sets the minimum price for timeshare conversion to points and that only Tree Tops were the only ones who could convert it since TreeTops is part of the RCI points network.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm a Tree Tops owner. Those units trade very well in both RCI Weeks and II. I wouldn't dream of paying the fee to convert the unit to Points. There are much better options as mentioned by others.

If you buy an RCI Points unit elsewhere, your RCI Weeks account has no annual membership fee. Use the Tree Tops unit there and you'll be much better off.

You may also want to consider using the unit. I never use mine since I live in the area, but most owners do. I've been up to visit my neighbor when they've used their week there. It's like a family reunion with so many owners of the summer fixed weeks coming back year after year.

Sheila


----------

